# Fatal trap 28 Compaq Armada



## Terraman (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying FreeBSD on an eldery Compaq Armada Pentium MMX with 64 MB RAM out, but I can't install it.

This massage shoud up:


```
Fatal trap 28: machine check trap while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
instruction pointer       = 0x20:0xc0bbff74
stack pointer             = 0x28:oxc1420d68
frame pointer             = 0x28:0xc1420d6c
code segment              = base 0x0, limit 0xffff, type 0x1b
                          = DPL 0, pres1, def32 1, gran1
processor eflags          = interrupt enabled, IOPL = 0
trp numbre                = 28
panic: machine check trap
cpuid = 0
```

Can somone help me

Thank you in advance!

Terraman.


----------



## Johninlex (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you disabled acpi? I have a Compaq Armada 1700 p2 and for me to install FreeBSD to it I had to disable the acpi. Let me know, I love to see people work with old laptops.


----------



## Terraman (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, Johninlex, for your answer. As far as I know I haven't disabled acpi. Can you tell me how can I disable it? I love too working with old but useful laptops.


----------



## evkessel (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how this issue can be solved, I have the same issue with my Compaq EVO1005V.
Tried to install FreeBSD with the selection ACPI disabled.


----------

